# Circle hooks



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

I know there are different variations of circle hooks, but which are best for hooking more fish while deep sea fishing? I used a 9/0 last trip, but missed lots of bites. Was this size too large? We fished for snappers, groupers, etc...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Not all circles are sized the same. Specific brand and model number when you post hooks, always...


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

Circle hooks are tricky to size. Too big and they can't take the hook. Too small and it may just slip out of their mouth. I say look at the bait you are using. Make sure the hook fits it. With a circle you want to have plenty of room for the mouth to catch inside the loop so if you don't have enough space the hook will just slip out. Also make sure you aren't setting the hook. Circles set themselves. I can't tell you how many people I have seen try and set them and loose fish. After I have already told them. I just sit back and shake my head. Good luck to you and do what all good fisherman do. If you aren't getting any fish blame the rig and change it up.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

9/0 is way too big for snapper.

I use 8/0 at the concrete ships in VA fishing for big striper. I've caught everything from little trout to reds, amberjack, grouper, and snapper or 3/0 or 4/0


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Too Busy said:


> 9/0 is way too big for snapper.
> 
> I use 8/0 at the concrete ships in VA fishing for big striper. I've caught everything from little trout to reds, amberjack, grouper, and snapper or 3/0 or 4/0


Again, you can't say that as a blanket statement... I've got some Mustad 10/0 heavy circles that are about the size of an owner 7/0 circle. They would easily catch bigger snapper.

You HAVE TO BE SPECIFIC when it comes to circle hooks. There is no standard!


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

solid7 said:


> Again, you can't say that as a blanket statement... I've got some Mustad 10/0 heavy circles that are about the size of an owner 7/0 circle. They would easily catch bigger snapper.
> 
> You HAVE TO BE SPECIFIC when it comes to circle hooks. There is no standard!


Solid is absolutely correct. Also you need to look at not only the hook size but the distance between the point and the shaft. Some are made wider and some are made narrower. Some will work better on certain fish at lower sizes while others wont work on larger fish at smaller widths. Just something you have to try out and see. If one size isn't working then try another till you start catching them then narrow that in for the size of fish you want. Like my buddy always say fishing is a 100% guessing game till you land that fish. Then that method works.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I pretty much hate circles. Like three of em. Eagle claw circle sea 7/0. Casted shark baits and grouper/snapper. Mustad 12/0(different than usual) has the gap of an 18/0, casted shark/drum baits and small yakked baits. Mustad 20/0. Sharkin. I prefer Js


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. Didn't realize how vague my question was, until now. The hooks I used were 9/0 4-x Strong Circle Hook made by Redfish One Hooks:http://redfishone.com My thought was that maybe a wider gap circle hook might have worked better than the one I used...and after reading your comments, think I might give it a try when I go out this weekend. I will try and post my report next week.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

qcangler said:


> Thanks guys. Didn't realize how vague my question was, until now. The hooks I used were 9/0 4-x Strong Circle Hook made by Redfish One Hooks:http://redfishone.com My thought was that maybe a wider gap circle hook might have worked better than the one I used...and after reading your comments, think I might give it a try when I go out this weekend. I will try and post my report next week.


Sounds like a good decision. Let us know how it works for you. Always good to hear what other people are trying.


----------

